# Weiterleitung von foo.de auf bar.de?



## Suchfunktion (26. August 2005)

Hallo,

wie realisiere ich am besten eine Weiterleitung von http://www.foo.de auf http://www.bar.de?

Bisher haben wir es immer so machen muessen, dass wir fuer http://www.foo.de einen webaccount angelegt haben, wo wir per php eine Weiterleitung auf http://www.bar.de gemacht haben.

Aber dieser Weg benoetigt fuer jede Domain 1mb Speicherplatz (Unser Administrationsprogramm erstellt Speicherplatz erst ab 1mb) und da wir schon alleine fuer http://www.bar.de insgesammt 25Domains haben, waere das reiner ressourcenverbrauch :-/

Kennt da jemand ne moeglichkeit?

Es soll sich definitiv um eine Weiterleitung handeln und nicht nur eine weitere Domain.
Also wenn man auf http://www.foo.de geht, dann soll man auch wirklich weitergeleitet werden, so dass dann auch in der Adressleiste http://www.bar.de steht.

Help!
Thanks.


----------



## Gumbo (26. August 2005)

Probier mal Folgenden Konfigurationseintrag für den Apache-Webserver:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine	On
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}	!^$
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}	!^www.bar.de$
RewriteRule	^(.*)$		http://www.bar.de/$1	[R=301,L]
```


----------

